# Happy 13th Birthday HauntForum



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

April 12th, 2017 marks the 13th birthday of HauntForum!

Thank you everyone for making this a great forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday to my one and only forum! I've met so many, and learned so much from, the talented people who lurk the halls here:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been a member here since 2005. Always felt this forum was a place for more serious haunters, and while not as "busy" at times, the info and exchange of ideas is really top notch. Glad to be part of this community! I think I need to make this my one and only forum too.


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

HBD hauntforum


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

*Happy #13 Hauntforum*

_*#13, such a lucky number for the Haunt's birthday!

*_


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, has it been that long? Happy Birthday!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum. In the almost 6 years I've been a member it has never ceased to amaze me how awesome the people here are. The sharing of information is absolutely astounding and it is definitely one of my most favourite places to visit on the internet.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Haunt forum, thanks for being here for us!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum !!! Congratulations HF members on another year of friendship, cooperation, and inspiration!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! I've only been here 7 years....but you know how dog's age 7 years in just one people year???? Well, it's something like that for me....Forty-nine years???? Wow!!! Seems like only yesterday...... Arf! Arf!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Haunt Forum! So grateful for the members and the outstanding work the mods do here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum. You must be dieting, you're getting so slim.


----------



## NosferatuColton (Feb 24, 2018)

Happy Birthday Forum


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum. I've only been here 6.5 years but I've loved every moment (almost)!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Home Sweet Home, Happy Birthday Haunt Forum!


----------

